# Salsa



## Fray Luis

I don't speak a word of Korean and would like to know if it's true or just an urban legend that in Korean "salsa" means diarrhea. If it's true, it would be shocking, since salsa is Spanish for sauce or gravy. The Caribbean dance got its name because of it being a lively, spicy dance. Sorry for the unsavory question.


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

Have you tried a Korean dictionary already?

The closest one I get is 설사 (diarrhea), which according to the MCT transcription gives seol-sa.

But why would it be "shocking"? This kind of, erm, funny coincidences can be found between almost any two languages, especially when spelling comes into play).

By the way, both links above refer to websites which can found in the Korean resources pages.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Fray Luis

Thanks for prompt reply, Frank. I didn't check any Korean dictionary because I thought everything would be written in Korean characters.

I just wanted to make sure before including it in the International Homonyms thread in the All Languages forum.


----------



## soupdragon78

It's the American pronunciation of salsa that provides the amusing homonym. If you say it the Spanish way or the British way then it stops sounding like  설사.


----------

